# Did your senior stud lose alot of weight?



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Hercules has lost 10lb since last year. From 85 to 75. I think the lighter weight helps his joints but hope not a sign of trouble. 
Should I start supplementing his diet with salmon oil?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky's not a stud; he's neutered. But he has lost about 10 pounds in the last year. It's mostly muscle loss in his hind end.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry u meant stud in a playful way instead of senior citizen ersevere:
Yes what like ours. Looks alot more like a top duty bodybuilders that doesn't train legs Haha


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Bud has lost weight in the last year, as you said mostly in his hind legs. He is 13.5 though so I expect some decline. I have just recently changed his diet a bit as he was getting a bit thin, but he also has dental issues which his vet has declined to treat at his age. She just gave us some antibiotics.


----------

